# What do you think about this 9 month old Marwari colt



## marwari

Hi,
I have been thinking about buying an younger horse and came through this Marwari colt (It's an Indian breed, I'm in southern India). It's hard to get well cared, fed and trained older horses with good health here. ​ I'll be buying an older mare or gelding for riding and I've found a good, kind, natural trainer who will train this new colt when it's time. 

Can you please look at the pics and videos and let me know if you see anything, good or bad.

Also, the seller is saying colt is shedding a lot now and new coat is coming darker and this will be jet black when fully grown. Do bays turn darker or lighter typically?

https://goo.gl/photos/8rV9e3DSqETviKrQ9

Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Tracer

Eeee, those ears!

Not sure the video of him rearing is a very good way of advertising him though!

He seem rather light boned, but from memory thats fairly standard in Marwaris. His pasterns look very long to me but, as far as I know, the rest of him is fairly decent, just a bit gangly.

He's cute


----------



## marwari

Tracer,
Thanks for your update. 
Yes, those years, that's the prominent characteristic of this breed.


----------



## JCnGrace

The rearing thing would turn me off. If you look at that last rear the colt is trying to come down on the handler.


----------



## Incitatus32

Is the rearing horse the colt? Or maybe the sire? 

I think he'd be worth taking a look at and making a decision in person.  

He's definitely adorable!!!


----------



## QtrBel

marwari said:


> Also, the seller is saying colt is shedding a lot now and new coat is coming darker and this will be jet black when fully grown. Do bays turn darker or lighter typically?


Is the horse bay or black? You can have a black horse that fades and looks bay or a bay horse that is so dark it looks black but fades to a lighter shade but they are not the same. Genetically a black and bay have the same base color (black) but the bay also has agouti present that restricts the black to the points (ear tips, mane, tail, legs). A bay can have a lighter or darker body. Typically the first shed is to a darker coat and later sheds are to the mature coat color which may stay dark or be lighter. If the horse is bay and has smutty also then the top (shoulders, neck and croup) may appear black but barrel may be lighter. If all of those are of the same horse then it looks like a black that faded. I would have guessed the first three were of one horse and the last another. With that much fade I would even go so far as to guess there is a cream gene present.


----------



## tinyliny

the horse is being forced to rear. and it did not look like the bay, but a different hrose

the bay looks good to me. he looks like a pretty nice example of his breed, and seems to have a calm disposition , in the video on the left.

that rearing thing is BAD, BAD. a very bad thing to be teaching a hrose to do.


----------



## marwari

Thank you all for your valuable posts. 

I completely agree with you all on rearing, I don't like it. Having learned to ride in USA I feel it's one of the dangerous things horses do. Sadly they all train horses to do it. Even most of the buyers don't care if the horse backs up but they surely want to know and see if it can rear. That is the first pic they take and post (sitting on a rearing horse) on their facebook.

If there is one thing that I train out of him (if I buy), that would be it. He was pretty mellow and good with people. He let me pick up all his feet. He was raised like a family pet. The guys 3 year old daughter lead him around in the pasture like a puppy.

I've also felt the rearing video is a different horse. I've seen the horse today and he just sprayed water the colt looked black.

Does any one know or care about swirls? He has only one on the forehead white spot. Does it really matter or is it just superstitious?

Thank you.


----------



## FrostedLilly

I'm not the best with conformation, so I normally just creep quietly and wait to see what others say. To me he looks like a good solid, very well balanced yearling. Maybe a little long in the pasterns? 

And yes, if it's him rearing in that photo, I would say no. It might seem cute or cool to teach when they're young, but just imagine another 500+ lbs and a couple more inches in height doing that. Since it's clear that's being trained, it would be a difficult habit to untrain.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Are you planning to geld him? Because a stallion that's been taught to rear is the most dangerous situation one can find oneself in. He seems to be nicely put together, love the ears by the way  

As for swirls, nothing superstitious about it, merely a pattern of grow the in the hair coat. If you get him, most definitely work on training the rear out of him. Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marwari

HombresArablegacy said:


> Are you planning to geld him?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Thank you. Will do my best to un-train him from rearing.

What would be the best age to geld? I hear different opinions. Over here they geld very few, less than 5% I'd say. They say it takes the spirit out of the horse. I'm planning to geld for sure, just need to know when it's best.

Should I wait till he grows and neck becomes thicker or should I geld soon. Marwari is mostly like arabs in terms of temperament and physique.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

marwari said:


> Thank you. Will do my best to un-train him from rearing.
> 
> What would be the best age to geld? I hear different opinions. Over here they geld very few, less than 5% I'd say. They say it takes the spirit out of the horse. I'm planning to geld for sure, just need to know when it's best.
> 
> Should I wait till he grows and neck becomes thicker or should I geld soon. Marwari is mostly like arabs in terms of temperament and physique.


He can be gelded once both testicles have fully dropped. And no, it does not take the spirit out of them. If you plan on getting an older mare to ride, even more important to geld him, otherwise he will have to be segregated safely from any and all mares. Gelding him gives him the chance to live his life as a horse should, and makes him much safer for you to handle and train. Best time to geld is during cooler weather, not sure that's an option in India? ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

I loved my time in India and loved the horses I saw there. The ears were amazing.






This cart pony was getting a shoe replaced.




Please feel free to post any and all photos from your area of the world!!


----------



## MyBayQHFilly

marwari said:


> Hi,
> I have been thinking about buying an younger horse and came through this Marwari colt (It's an Indian breed, I'm in southern India). It's hard to get well cared, fed and trained older horses with good health here. ​ I'll be buying an older mare or gelding for riding and I've found a good, kind, natural trainer who will train this new colt when it's time.
> 
> Can you please look at the pics and videos and let me know if you see anything, good or bad.
> 
> Also, the seller is saying colt is shedding a lot now and new coat is coming darker and this will be jet black when fully grown. Do bays turn darker or lighter typically?
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/8rV9e3DSqETviKrQ9
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!


He's already been "trained" to rear. He's already ruined.


----------



## Allison Finch

MyBayQHFilly said:


> He's already been "trained" to rear. He's already ruined.


You don't seem to grasp that there are big differences between how horses are trained here and in India. You are way too judgmental in that comment, IMO.

Teaching horses to "dance" is a big sport in this area and it is quite common training. It is no less than much of the training we give our horses. 

indian dancing horses - Bing Videos


indian dancing horses - Bing Videos

Say that YOU would never do it, or even say you don't like it. But to say it is RUINED is nonsense.

There are cultural and horsmanship differences in EVERY corner of the planet.


----------



## Zexious

My--"Ruined" is excessive. Here, we are seeing cultural differences... Nothing more. Sure, it's not the best thing to teach, but to say that the horse is now ruined is silly.

Overall, I think he looks cute. There's something about the back legs that are throwing me off, but I haven't quite put my finger on what yet...


----------



## Incitatus32

MyBayQHFilly said:


> He's already been "trained" to rear. He's already ruined.


To just expand on what Alison said one of my good friends is from India and her horses while over there were all "trained" to rear. Suprisingly it was very easy to break them out of it as it was a very specific cue and the horses were incredibly smart. 

It's also a very cultural thing, it's just a preference in horse training and type.

OP one rule here on HF is to post pics!! We love seeing the different horses and terrain!!!! ;-)


----------



## tinyliny

why are they trained to rear? for machismo?

I like the bay. one swirl on the forhead tends to indicate a straightforward personality, if you believe those sorts of things. and, bays , in general, have a more settled temperament. that's been my experience.

I like him and think you should get him and train him up. whether to geld or not, you can wait a bit to see if necessary.

good luck, and keep us posted on how it goes. he's really a lovely little guy with the neatest ears. and, the more we learn about horses in India, the better!


----------



## Chevaux

I'm not familiar with that breed other than knowing they exist so please take my comments with a grain of salt as I don't know what the breed standard is supposed to be but it's not enough to shut me down.

What struck me were the front legs. I'm thinking he's somewhat over at that knee (better than being back of the knee); he's cow hocked; he's a bit ewe necked; his pasterns are long and flexible (one would ask the question are they too flexible?). In the first video (towards the end of it), the one eye had a cloudy look to it but that could have been light and/or camera angle but perhaps worth a further look. Otherwise, there's a quiet quality to his disposition which would keep me interested in him.

When you get him, you'll have to start a training thread here so we can keep up with your progress.

Good luck.


----------



## Allison Finch

tinyliny said:


> why are they trained to rear? for machismo?


Again with the assumptions.

Why do we train horses to jump? Or run barrels? Or do dressage? Machismo? They enjoy teaching their horses to dance to music. Quite a few cultures do that, not just India. It is a training process just as difficult to do well as anything WE do. Watch the videos I posted.



> the more we learn about horses in India, the better!


Amen on this. Differences are what make life interesting. The "same old same old" can get boring.


----------



## Allison Finch

There are many different Indian breeds than just the Marwari. Here are some standards for the breed to help one understand them.

INDIAN HORSE SOCIETY OF INDIA


----------



## rocky pony

I mean no offense, just very curious..how are the horses typically taught to dance? I have to ask just because the ones in the videos shared appear fearful.


----------



## KigerQueen

there training methods are outdated. and like most outdated training its not nessasaraly nice to the horse. that being said training a horse to rear if its given a spacifuc cue dose not ruin it. my fiance trained his horse to bow and lay down on camand. if he dose it at all outside of being asked for THAT he gets in a crap ton of truble (he did that once and only once). i have a friend who trained her horse in mmexico to rear and has never had her rear outside of being asked. its just like anything elce. if you teach your horse to canter, dose he get in truble for cantering when you asked for a walk or trot? dose your horse get in truble for walking off when you are trying to mount? you trained him to walk right? 

trick trainers have no issues with ther horses randomly rearing under sadle, or randomly bowing or laying down.

he knows how to rear thats fine. i dont see an issue unless he is rearing outside of being asked and then you treat that as you would any horse rearing.

my mare was trained to "dance" by charros. the only time she ever danced was when she was tied to the hitching post and someone next door was yelling in spanish and that poor horse was freaked i untied her and walked her around and then tied her up and groomed her. she never danced again since she realized she was not being asked/made to do so.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

marwari said:


> Hi,
> I have been thinking about buying an younger horse and came through this Marwari colt (It's an Indian breed, I'm in southern India). It's hard to get well cared, fed and trained older horses with good health here. ​ I'll be buying an older mare or gelding for riding and I've found a good, kind, natural trainer who will train this new colt when it's time.
> 
> Can you please look at the pics and videos and let me know if you see anything, good or bad.
> 
> Also, the seller is saying colt is shedding a lot now and new coat is coming darker and this will be jet black when fully grown. Do bays turn darker or lighter typically?
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/8rV9e3DSqETviKrQ9
> 
> Thank you so much in advance!!



Marwari, 

I've watched both videos several times now, and the horse rearing in the 2nd video is not the same horse as the bay in the first video. The bay has a large star on it's face and a snip on the left side of the muzzle. 
His tail has also been cut blunt. 
In the 2nd video with the rearing horse, the tail is much longer, shows no sign of having been cut. Also, I think there's a reason the 2nd video only shows the horse from the side: you can't see the blaze. But....even at that angle the snip/strip on his muzzle should be readily seen. 

2 different horses in my opinion. Perhaps the seller is pulling a bait and switch??? Have you actually seen this horse in person?? Be wary.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev

I did not think the dancing horses seemed fearful at all.

The last one (I think it was last) that swung side to side and dipped facing the drummer seemed quite proud.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Interesting to read about different cultures and rearing. I didn't realize it was a specific cue, so I take back what I said earlier with one caveat - if you are an experienced horse person who understands how to keep that behaviour in check, then I'd say it's a non-issue. However, if you aren't that experienced, I would have someone more experienced help you learn specific cues and what to do if he tries (and he likely will) to do this without being cued. And yes, keep posting photos! Marwaris are so neat!


----------



## marwari

Hi, all. Thank you so much for all your posts and valuable information. I really appreciate it. I apologize for the delayed reply, timezone difference is to blame.
I also feel the training methods here are harsh and even for finished horses, the cues are harsh most of the time. Most of the horses don't lope either, they just break in to gallop. 
It is sad that most of the people who love horses and not just want them for riding(like me) can't afford one. Those who own horses are either filthy rich who don't have time for those details or very poor who make their living by renting them for weddings etc and can't afford to take things slow while teaching.

"HombresArablegacy", you are amazing. It was his neibohurs horse, also for sale (3 times more to this one) as dark and jet blacks are fancy here. I visited again today and upon constantly bugging him on not being able to see the white spot, hair long etc, he opened up. Also we two are like a German and French speaking Dutch. We two speak separate languages (India has many languages) and we were using Hindi (national language) which neither one of us is good at. So I give him the benefit of doubt on luring me in. All other pictures and videos are him except the rearing one. 
Good news is this horse DOES NOT know how to rear. I casually asked him "Can you make this one rear?". He said "give me two weeks and I'll teach at no extra charge". Took few more pictures and settled the deal. Gave him 10% advance and I'll pick him up in two months only if I'm satisfied with his care and condition and of course he doesn't REAR  . I need that time to get the barn, hay and fence ready. Here are the pics taken today. (Now I've learned to post pics here)















Thank you.


----------



## marwari

I've also added another video the seller sent to the original link where he was running him alongside motor cycle.
I've asked him to stop doing that as well.


----------



## FrostedLilly

Congrats on your purchase! I wish we had more (in fact I Don't know if we have any) Marwaris here. I think their ears are so neat and I've read that they are great horses. Glad you were able to find out from the seller about rearing and request that this not be taught. Sometimes it can be hard to go against what is popular.


----------



## marwari

Glynnis, I appreciate your kind words.

Allison,
Thank you so much for your interest. Here is few.. I'm sorry about the quality, they are shot from my cell phone which is very old. 

I've uploaded the video of my mango and coconut orchid part of which will become pasture and turnout for this new guy here. Please watch till the end to see my cute native calf running towards the barn after his play 

https://goo.gl/photos/W4vbTg6sZHz6Fbg99

Here is the picture of the river beach I have been dreaming about to ride (It's been a 40 year old dream) for a long time.








This is what I see on the way to the beach from my barn, about two miles.








Let me know if you like to see more


----------



## Zexious

How exciting! Congrats!


----------



## HombresArablegacy

marwari said:


> Hi, all. Thank you so much for all your posts and valuable information. I really appreciate it. I apologize for the delayed reply, timezone difference is to blame.
> I also feel the training methods here are harsh and even for finished horses, the cues are harsh most of the time. Most of the horses don't lope either, they just break in to gallop.
> It is sad that most of the people who love horses and not just want them for riding(like me) can't afford one. Those who own horses are either filthy rich who don't have time for those details or very poor who make their living by renting them for weddings etc and can't afford to take things slow while teaching.
> 
> "HombresArablegacy", you are amazing. It was his neibohurs horse, also for sale (3 times more to this one) as dark and jet blacks are fancy here. I visited again today and upon constantly bugging him on not being able to see the white spot, hair long etc, he opened up. Also we two are like a German and French speaking Dutch. We two speak separate languages (India has many languages) and we were using Hindi (national language) which neither one of us is good at. So I give him the benefit of doubt on luring me in. All other pictures and videos are him except the rearing one.
> Good news is this horse DOES NOT know how to rear. I casually asked him "Can you make this one rear?". He said "give me two weeks and I'll teach at no extra charge". Took few more pictures and settled the deal. Gave him 10% advance and I'll pick him up in two months only if I'm satisfied with his care and condition and of course he doesn't REAR  . I need that time to get the barn, hay and fence ready. Here are the pics taken today. (Now I've learned to post pics here)
> View attachment 657954
> 
> 
> View attachment 657962
> 
> Thank you.



I think you'll be very happy with your handsome bay boy. I know that culturally, in India, horse sales -may- be done on a handshake, no written contract? If I am correct, try to get a receipt for the down payment, and every payment you make on the colt. And a bill of sale when payment is paid in full. It would also be wise to check in on the horse at least once a week, to ensure his care, feeding and training is going as planned. Over here, we call that CYA, or cover your ****. 
I know you're excited about becoming a horse owner, we're excited for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

So glad you will be getting that horse. I believe he is a very lucky horse to have an owner who cares about him so much.

YES YES YES! More pictures, please. You could never post too many.


----------



## JCnGrace

Congrats on your new horse! I'm glad he's not the one in the rearing video. I've gotta admit I know absolutely nothing about Marwari horses. Will his floppy ear tips eventually look like the ears of the horse in your avatar? Both ways are different and cute but the floppy ones are really growing on me. LOL


----------



## Allison Finch

JCnGrace said:


> Congrats on your new horse! I'm glad he's not the one in the rearing video. I've gotta admit I know absolutely nothing about Marwari horses. Will his floppy ear tips eventually look like the ears of the horse in your avatar? Both ways are different and cute but the floppy ones are really growing on me. LOL


They are not really "floppy". They are just as stiff as normal ears. They just have that extreme curl. I think the mild ones are cool. Some of the extreme curls are, well, strange....LOL.










I love seeing tack and equipment for horses that are different from ours. This is amazing saddlery.


----------



## marwari

Hi all, thank you so much for your warm wishes and valuable tips. 

There has been an interesting development. I've stopped by yesterday to see the horse and the guy was begging me to cancel the deal. Seller's 3 year old daughter is very attached to the horse (she calls him her brother). As per him, she is crying any time he talks about the horse leaving. 

Over here, most of the deals are made with no contracts, though you can make one. In fact, when the deal was made, he has asked me if I want him to sign one for the money he was paid, I said there is no need. He is still saying I can take the horse if I choose to do so.

I'm completely torn now. I know from our casual conversations on my visits before the deal that the 3 year old lost her mother when she was born. I don't feel like taking the horse away from her though, I told him he could keep the horse and asked him to call me if he for some reason changes his mind. My friend who was with me for most of my visits to this horse is saying he could've gotten better deal and it is a possibility, but I didn't want to be the one to take away anything from the little girl. I've returned with a heavy heart.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

I was afraid something like this would happen. This guy has been playing you along from day one. Although tragic that his daughter lost her mother 3 years ago, it has no bearing on the horse. She's 3 years old and doesn't even remember it. It's not the first horse he has bred and sold, and won't be the last. 

Do you think he's actually going to let a 3 year old child interact with a stallion?? This guy got a better offer from someone. He may have been stringing along more than one interested buyer. And, he played on your sympathies. Sorry this happened to you, I sure hope you got your down payment back. Next time get EVERYTHING in writing. 

To be honest, I wouldn't trust him as far as I could throw him. Keep looking for the horse for you, but be very careful who you deal with. I bet if you went back to him in a week, you'd find the horse has been sold. 

Work on getting your farm, pasture, barn and fencing done first, then find a horse you want, get it vet checked, pay in full and take it home. 

Please update us on your progress. We all want to hear from you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marwari

Hi All,
I really appreciate you comments and advice in the past on this thread.

I've resumed my search to find a horse again and met a talented natural horseman and a great human being lately. He rescues underfed, neglected horses, recovers and trains them with love and gives them away (only after thoroughly screening for the ability to care) for right people. If the person who took the horse ever felt like it's not a right match, he takes the horse back and finds a new home. It's his hobby and passion. I was amazed find about him through a person who got two horses from him. Visited him few times and told him what I'm looking for and explained my situation. He said he will keep an eye and let me know if something comes up.
He found a 5 hear old male, said he has no health issues, has good temperament and trained to ride, he said he will have it geld and retrain him after he is recovered and gained some weight, asked me if I like the horse.

I felt guilty even to post here without asking him about it, but he was very open when I mentioned about the forum and said he would like to hear any critique or advice.
Can you please take a look at the picture and video and post what you feel about the horse?








https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B72nrn0KvnZuTlJXeWx1U3VVM1RrYWtoUUJFWTY1RDVTaG9v/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B72nrn0KvnZuNm4teE84SncxY050aUxNZWlQejBjeUVKLUpR/view?usp=sharing

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I like him a lot! From what I've seen of marwari horses, he looks like a nice example of the breed.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Welcome back, Marwari!!!

We have been hoping to hear from you. Nice horse, I like him too.Very happy for you! ! He will be gorgeous when he gains some weight and fills out. Please make sure that you ride him several times before deciding to adopt him, to make sure your riding skills match his training. 

And get EVERYTHING in writing if you do adopt him. 

Will await your updates!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marwari

Thank you so much DraftyAiresMum and HombresArablegacy for the warm welcome. 
I found another horse at a bran where I'll board my future horse, 6 year old mare who was used in lessons for kids for the last year and half. She is very skinny now but vet said she has no health issues and her legs and hoofs are sound.
The trainer I've mentioned earlier said this mare will be a good fit for me and my kids to ride if I can get her since she was used in lessons with kids before and said she will me more forgiving. He said he will take her to his place, feed and build her up in few months.

Can you please look at these pictures and let me know what you feel and also if you think she can be recovered from such poor condition? How long does it usually takes a horse to recover to a state where she can be ridden?

https://goo.gl/photos/5dZwngWHb1h5Y3ko6

https://goo.gl/photos/p8qef3EzADFxCQB2A

https://goo.gl/photos/AsY1eydB8jC9fKbx6

https://goo.gl/photos/k38LFrbEayGFE3jS6

Only caveat is this mare is owned by a horse dealer now and he may ask for a fortune. Will keep you posted.

Thank you.


----------



## Saddlebag

I'm not fond of her back end. She seems to stand too far under herself. If you really like her, find out what slaughter price is per pound. That will give you a base to work with. If it's 20c lb and she weighs, I'm guessing 450lb then at slaughter he'll get $90 for her. If he wants $150 to $200 that's fair as he's had expenses. $500 is far too much. Hay shortages have created a buyer's market. When you go back, take only as much as you are willing to pay, not a dime more and no check book or credit card or bank card. Leave them at home. Go with cash. If you're willing to spend $250 that's all you take. It he wants more, pull it out of your pocket and show him the money and say "this is all I have". Give him about 15 seconds to decide then thank him for his time and walk away. Few sellers want to see the cash walk away. Don't get chatty with the seller.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Saddlebag said:


> I'm not fond of her back end. She seems to stand too far under herself. If you really like her, find out what slaughter price is per pound. That will give you a base to work with. If it's 20c lb and she weighs, I'm guessing 450lb then at slaughter he'll get $90 for her. If he wants $150 to $200 that's fair as he's had expenses. $500 is far too much. Hay shortages have created a buyer's market. When you go back, take only as much as you are willing to pay, not a dime more and no check book or credit card or bank card. Leave them at home. Go with cash. If you're willing to spend $250 that's all you take. It he wants more, pull it out of your pocket and show him the money and say "this is all I have". Give him about 15 seconds to decide then thank him for his time and walk away. Few sellers want to see the cash walk away. Don't get chatty with the seller.


Like Saddlebag said, there's something not right about her rear end and the way she places her hind legs. That mare isn't just skinny, she's emaciated and needs about 200 pounds to gain to be a healthy weight. Personally, Marwari, I'd go with the first horse you posted, or keep looking for a horse in decent weight, not something that will take 6 to 9 months to get to a healthy weight. And she may have underlying health problems due to being starved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds

Subbing


----------



## Allison Finch

WELCOME Back!!

The first horse looked off on the right hind leg in the first part of the video. But, I didn't see the soreness later in the video, so.....who knows. I like the horse, overall.

The black horse looks so poor it is hard to judge. But, I am not a fan of her back or haunch, to tell the truth.

If you could get some videos of her moving, it would help. I am glad you are looking at rescues. There are sure a number of horses that get cast aside. But, be aware that there may be lameness issues behind why they were cast off and neglected. Just be very careful and check the horse out thoroughly. Even a free horse can get VERY expensive if they come with medical problems.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I agree with the others that the mare is not as nice as the first horse. However, sometimes temperament is more important than conformation. It is most important that the horse you get is one that you can handle. Keep in mind that we here in the States are not familiar with the breed.


----------



## whisperbaby22

And for how long it would take to get the mare in shape, that is totally dependent on what kind of feed she is able to get. She's bad, but not to far gone.


----------



## marwari

Thank you All for your advice. I went to the barn to have another look at the mare and talk to the owner. As I've said before the owner is a dealer and he lined up 3 buyers (myself included)to meet around the same time. I've made up my mind not to go for this mare after your advice. The mare was sold and taken away while I was there
Now, I'm back to the gray stallion(will be geld if I get him) or wait. Thinking about pursuing the gray one. Will update you soon on that.

Thank you..


----------



## DuffyDuck

Marwari, where in India are you looking? I can recommend a great horseman in Udaipur that I went and stayed with for a few days, and if he has nothing I am sure he has connections. I can also ask a friend in the Mumbai area if you need a hand, and if either of those places are close to you!


----------



## marwari

DuffyDuck,
I really appreciate your help. Can you please share your Udaipur contact? I'm in Hyderabad (South India) about 380 miles away from Mumbai. Planning to go to Udaipur area in next few months for vacation during one of their horse fairs. 

Thank you..


----------



## DuffyDuck

Marwari,
Krishna Ranch

VERY knowledgeable owner, runs this place and a hotel with his Dutch wife. He has some beautiful horses, but also buys a few so has contacts. Very much on the modern train of thought when it comes to horse training (no thorn bits, all snaffles etc!) and I thoroughly enjoyed talking to him and the entire experience! It's just outside Udaipur, but if you're there they will pick you up.


----------



## marwari

DuffyDuck said:


> Marwari,
> Krishna Ranch


 Thank you so much for the information. Will contact them when I start planning the trip.


----------



## marwari

Hi All,
I'm very excited to say that the I'm getting the gray( I hope I got the color right, please feel free to correct me). It's is being transported to the gentleman who will keep him for few months to build him up a little and train.
Here is another video of him trotting.

https://goo.gl/photos/CV8kaHAbzdEEZbU9A
Any advice, comments or tips are greatly appreciated.

I will open up a new thread once I go see him in person as the title of this thread is obsolete and misleading now. The reason I posted here about new horses is to fill you in as the thread stopped abruptly due the curve ball from previous seller.

I'm humbled and sincerely appreciate all your support and help more than you can ever imagine... 
Thank you..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Yes, he is grey. 

The more I see of him, the more I like him! Honestly, with some decent training on him, I think he'll make a great horse.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

What is that colored item on his face? Is he wearing blinders? I think you've made a wise choice, any horse that can be ridden down a city street with the traffic, people, noise, motorbike and distractions has a good mind. 

Once he's gelded and in training I think you will really enjoy him. 

I know I've said this before, but based on your previous experiences with horse dealers, etc over there: please please get a written bill of sale for him and get a contract in writing from the trainer he is going to stating the training and care he will be getting and your expectations of the trainer. 

Well done, Marwari, well done!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## marwari

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Yes, he is grey.
> 
> The more I see of him, the more I like him! Honestly, with some decent training on him, I think he'll make a great horse.


 Thank you, I hope things work out well for both of us, the horse and me.


----------



## karliejaye

He is lovely! Can't wait to see your future thread and see more of him as he progresses. Love the breed, too!


----------



## marwari

HombresArablegacy said:


> What is that colored item on his face? Is he wearing blinders?


 Yes, those are blinders and most of the leather bridles over here have them weather the horse needs them or not.

Thank you so much for your kind and encouraging words and the word of caution, I appreciate it. The world of horses introduced me lot of great, genuinely helpful people like you and everyone else over here on the forum and outside. 

Just wanted to say that on this part of the world, paperwork for horses, (unless it's an expensive racehorse and the lawers are involved) has no leverage. A word/promise that has been agreed has much more value, even today, at least in rural India. That is how lot of big transactions, like buying and selling houses and properties are made, both parties agree on terms in front of some elderly in the town and people go to great lengths not to tarnish their family legacy by not keeping a promise.

In city it's a different story, the colt I've mentioned originally in this post was bought in the city. Even then I could've gotten him if I pressed, but I didn't want to do it. 

This gentleman who will be training my horse, he is not doing it for money. He is a very well established business owner with lot of people working for him. Horses are his passion and he spends most of his free time with them, feeding, caring and riding. He was introduced to me by a person who got few horses from him.

Here is the offer he has made me for this horse.

He buys the horse (with his money at 1/4th of broker's quoted price) and keeps the horse and trains for 2-3 months. I can back away at any given time. I can take the horse latter and try until I feel like this is the horse I want to keep or return it to him and he will find another one.

After that offer, I couldn't ask for any paperwork. I insisted on at least paying the purchase price (which is very less and 1/10th of my budget) but he didn't accept saying pay me the day that you thick you'll keep him after keeping for sometime.

I apologize for the long and dizzy post, didn't realize it gotten so big till now.


----------



## marwari

karliejaye said:


> He is lovely! Can't wait to see your future thread and see more of him as he progresses. Love the breed, too!


Thank you. He is not a pure Marwari by the way, he is mixed Marwari/Khaitwadi/Sindhi etc.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I couldn't find pics of the Khaitwadi horses, but I can see the Marwari and Sindhi in him, based on the pics I found on the net. 

I really can't wait to see how he turns out!


----------



## HombresArablegacy

marwari said:


> Yes, those are blinders and most of the leather bridles over here have them weather the horse needs them or not.
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind and encouraging words and the word of caution, I appreciate it. The world of horses introduced me lot of great, genuinely helpful people like you and everyone else over here on the forum and outside.
> 
> Just wanted to say that on this part of the world, paperwork for horses, (unless it's an expensive racehorse and the lawers are involved) has no leverage. A word/promise that has been agreed has much more value, even today, at least in rural India. That is how lot of big transactions, like buying and selling houses and properties are made, both parties agree on terms in front of some elderly in the town and people go to great lengths not to tarnish their family legacy by not keeping a promise.
> 
> In city it's a different story, the colt I've mentioned originally in this post was bought in the city. Even then I could've gotten him if I pressed, but I didn't want to do it.
> 
> This gentleman who will be training my horse, he is not doing it for money. He is a very well established business owner with lot of people working for him. Horses are his passion and he spends most of his free time with them, feeding, caring and riding. He was introduced to me by a person who got few horses from him.
> 
> Here is the offer he has made me for this horse.
> 
> He buys the horse (with his money at 1/4th of broker's quoted price) and keeps the horse and trains for 2-3 months. I can back away at any given time. I can take the horse latter and try until I feel like this is the horse I want to keep or return it to him and he will find another one.
> 
> After that offer, I couldn't ask for any paperwork. I insisted on at least paying the purchase price (which is very less and 1/10th of my budget) but he didn't accept saying pay me the day that you thick you'll keep him after keeping for sometime.
> 
> I apologize for the long and dizzy post, didn't realize it gotten so big till now.


Thank you for the explanation of how business is conducted in your part of the world. It is heartwarming to know there are still places where transactions are confirmed by a man's word. From what you described, it sounds like your horse will be in excellent hands with your trainer. I so look forward to hearing of your journey as a new horse owner. You have been so inquisitive and determined to find the right horse and make the right choices. I commend you Marwari. 

You most certainly have the "horse bug" that we have all been bitten by, and I'm happy to report that it is incurable 
. Your journey will continue for the rest of your life and be very rewarding.....that is an understatement. Please continue to update us on your and your horse's progress. I look forward to the day we get to see you riding him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

cute horse. The grey. I did not know that breed of horse is gaited, looks like a comfortable
ride !. he will be really cute with some weight on him. 
I thought you had already paid the man some money for the horse, in on of the first post.
Glad you got him, a 3 yr old will not miss any thing for to long of time.


----------



## marwari

HombresArablegacy said:


> You most certainly have the "horse bug" that we have all been bitten by, and I'm happy to report that it is incurable
> . Your journey will continue for the rest of your life and be very rewarding.....that is an understatement. Please continue to update us on your and your horse's progress. I look forward to the day we get to see you riding him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Thank you for your wishes. Horse bug has bitten me long time ago, when I was 4, now I'm 41. There were no horses in the 150 mile radios where I grew up and even if they were, we couldn't afford them at that time. 

I used to count down years till I'm out of college so that I can afford a horse, from the first day of my school. Once I was out of college got busy with work, moving to US, marriage, kids you know.. life happened, but the dream was still alive. Used to read all kinds of horse books from Xenophon to Sean Patrick and almost all in between. 

Then around 2010, probably due to early mid-life crisis, it hit me that life is moving so quickly and I didn't want to wit till I retire to ride horses. Sat with the family and we agreed that Saturdays till noon is my time of the week. I started lessons, did it for few months and then leased at a barn near trails and enjoyed every second around horses. I moved back to India last year due to some family issues. Couldn't find a nice place to lease and decided owning and boarding is the best for me and my kids.

There again, is another boringly looooong post.


----------



## marwari

stevenson said:


> cute horse. The grey. I did not know that breed of horse is gaited, looks like a comfortable
> ride !. he will be really cute with some weight on him.
> I thought you had already paid the man some money for the horse, in on of the first post.
> Glad you got him, a 3 yr old will not miss any thing for to long of time.


 Thanks for your kind words, CUTE in particular. I'll show it to my wife and daughter who are being mean by teasing me saying the horse looks like donkey 

Most local breeds here are gaited they say, I thought that was just a fast trot by the gray as I have no experience with gaited horses, ridden mostly quarter horses and paints and loved them. If only there were QHs here..


----------



## marwari

Thank you one and all who were very encouraging and supportive when things were not going as planned.
Though there were few more surprises like a barn closure where I'd be boarding etc, I have him for about two months now.

 I'm absolutely loving the horse ownership and having the best time of my life. Riding 2-3 hours for at least 5 days a week and it's a bliss. I've become a kid again(well at heart) and the last time I felt similar was over twenty years ago.

I'd like to put it into a new thread as you guys suggested, can you please suggest me in which section of the forum I should open that thread?

Thank you


----------



## whisperbaby22

The journal section is a good one. I'd look at all the sections to find out what works best for you, however. There are some friendly group discussions in the horse talk section, and we all would be interested in your horsey life.


----------



## Allison Finch

Well, you simply MUST post photos....LOTS of photos!!


----------



## WestCoasted

This is very interesting. I had no idea how the horse world in India worked. Thank you for sharing.
Please post a link to your new thread in this thread. I'm very curious to see more.

I also think your horse is very cute! lol, I would love to see a marwari mule tho!


----------



## marwari

*Here are few pictures*

Didn't take many pictures but here are some random pictures along the way,
from the first picture of him I've seen, old one during his prime, some at my friend who built him and trained, first day at boarding barn and last three are from this morning.

Thank you!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

He looks so much better, weight-wise!!

And I LOVE that you have a western saddle! :lol:


----------



## marwari

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He looks so much better, weight-wise!!
> 
> And I LOVE that you have a western saddle! :lol:


Thanks you, I've seen many horses around here and the weight/muscle seems to peak around where he is now. He is on a good diet and I'm riding him over lot of varied terrain with ups and downs with lot of walk trot only, not cantering yet. Will see if he will gain more muscle.
I love the stocky QHs and Paints

I love western and I brought that saddle from stares Simco Arabian, it fits him perfectly.


----------



## tinyliny

HI Marwari,

I was just checking back on your thread to see that you purchased this horse.

as for coloring, I'd call him a blue roan. this is my favorite color pattern of all.

the saddle looks like it may be a good fit, but I am wondering , considering that he has rather high "knife" withers, . . . when you sit in the saddle, can you still get at least one finger under the fork (the arched part in front), between the top of his wither bones and the saddle above it? 
if not, then the saddle is actuall putting downward pressure on those bones, and will sore the horse miserably and can cause longterm damage. if it is just a tiny bit tight, you can possibly use some shims to lift the front of the saddle enough to clear those bones . be sure to check out the clearance WHILE the saddle is weighted with a rider.

also, the fender will need a stirrup hobble. this is a small strip of leather that buckles around the bottom of the fender, just above the stirrup itself. it keeps that "loop" you can see from becoming a place where you might accidently catch your foot or leg in (dangerous).








your horse is really a very nicely built animal, with a lovely face . he'd probably fetch a fair price in the US based on his original appearance.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

Marwari, you've got him looking fantastic! His weight is good, coat looks healthy. I am so happy for you. What did you name him? Has he been gelded yet? Please keep the pictures coming and updates on your dream horse!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KigerQueen

soooo when can any of these fantastic horses get shipped to the united states?


----------



## marwari

tinyliny said:


> I'd call him a blue roan. this is my favorite color pattern of all.
> 
> saddle looks like it may be a good fit, but I am wondering , considering that he has rather high "knife" withers
> 
> also, the fender will need a stirrup hobble.
> 
> your horse is really a very nicely built animal, with a lovely face . he'd probably fetch a fair price in the US based on his original appearance.


Thanks for your kind words and advice about saddle and hobbles.
In one picture where he was under tree, he looks like blue roan, but he changes color/shade so often.

He has high withers and after he gained some muscle on back withers don't seem as high as they did. I checked for saddle gap and I was able to put two fingers after I'm on it. I usually prop up the saddle pad a bit as well. Will be getting a new wither relief pad from US soon.
I had hobbles but took them out as I was giving way too many joy rides for kids and their friends(I lead the horse) and adjusting stirrups every few min, lost one of it. Need to buy another kid size saddle so that I can use this just for myself.


----------



## marwari

HombresArablegacy said:


> Marwari, you've got him looking fantastic! His weight is good, coat looks healthy. I am so happy for you. What did you name him? Has he been gelded yet? Please keep the pictures coming and updates on your dream horse!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Thank you, I've named him cloud. He is still a stallion, but he'll be gelded in two weeks. Will post all the details in a separate thread.
Feel bad already to dig up this old thread and post my irrelevant blabbering.


----------



## HombresArablegacy

marwari said:


> Thank you, I've named him cloud. He is still a stallion, but he'll be gelded in two weeks. Will post all the details in a separate thread.
> Feel bad already to dig up this old thread and post my irrelevant blabbering.


Cloud is a very fitting name. Do not feel bad about posting, we LOVE hearing from you!!! Keep posting. And can we see a picture of you riding your beloved Cloud??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Allison Finch

Sorry, but you haven't posted nearly enough photos. We want to see you with the horse being ridden and the whole area you are riding in. We need to visit your corner of the world through photos!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Link is not working for me, can you please re-post it.


----------



## WestCoasted

Horse lovers talking about horses is never irrelevant. I find your posts fascinating.

Cloud is getting cuter in each picture!


----------

